# Winterschlaf???



## murmel04 (13. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

also als absoluter Neuling, wollte ich mal nachfragen wie es bei euch so aussieht mit dem nun leider bald zu erwarteten Winter.

Wie lange dauert bei euch die Saison, oder werden eure Bikes nicht in den Winterschlaf geschickt??

Ich gehe allerdings von einem nicht so schneereichen Winter wie in diesem Jahr aus.

Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Praktikertipps für mich.

LG


----------



## dakapo (13. September 2010)

im Schnee macht's auch Spass ;-)
Warm anziehen und los geht's!







LG .d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (13. September 2010)

Spikes drauf, lange Unterhose an und ab in den Schnee 




Und zur Motivation gibt´s den Winterpokal


----------



## Langenfelder (13. September 2010)

Spikes brauch ich nich, lange Unterhose ja, warmes Unterhend, Langarmtrikot, Jacke,
Warme Schuhe oder mit Überzieher geht auch bis -5°.
War diesen Winter mal bei -10° unterwegs, waren aber nur zwei Stunden das war zu kalt.
Das blöde am Winter ist immer die an und auszieherei. 

Wie du schon sagtes DER WINTERPOKAL es dauert nicht mehr lang. dan geht es los.

ride on
Peter


----------



## barbarissima (13. September 2010)

Fahr mal ohne Spikes einen vereisten Waldweg hoch  Oder über einen zugefrorenen See  ( Aber nicht anhalten, dann haut´s einen hin )


----------



## trek 6500 (13. September 2010)

..ich fahr immer - winterschlaf gibts erst ab minus 20 grad ..hehe ...greez , kati


----------



## barbarissima (13. September 2010)

*Kreisch*  Ein Yeti


----------



## Bettina (13. September 2010)

Gestern abend wurden die Spikes bestellt, dann bekommt ein Rad Spikes und eines normale Winterreifen 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Veloce (13. September 2010)

Mit Spikes oder Minions und reichhaltigem Winterklamottensortiment kommen HT und Querfeldeinrenner zum Einsatz .
Für die Straße hab ich einen Winterrenner und  für härtere Einheiten 
die Rolle mit Rollenschätzchen.
Wenn es größere Schneemassen hat Langlaufski . 
Flaschenhalterkompatible Thermosbuddel ist auch schon mehrere Winter
erfolgreich im Test .


----------



## wildbiker (13. September 2010)

Rennrad wird höchstens in Winterschlaf geschickt bzw. wenn bock auf die Rolle gespannt. MTB wird weiter gefahren. Brauch noch ein paar warme Klamotten u.a eine wärmere Hose, welche wäre da empfehlenswert und bezahlbar. Was zieht ihr eigentlich jacken/trikotmäßig im Winter an?


----------



## barbarissima (13. September 2010)

Ich habe warme Skiunterwäsche von Odlo, Wintertrikot und -jacke von Vaude und Winterwanderstiefel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (13. September 2010)

.....lange unterhose und huck pant von fox - da friert nix !!


----------



## Fup (13. September 2010)

Ich fahre auch den Winter durch - dank warmer Shimano-Winterschuhe. Sonstige Klamotten Skiunterhemd, Fleecepulli und Soft-Shell-Jacke von vaude. Und meine Assos-Winterhose - die beste Investition im letzten Winter. Gerade heute kam mit der Post die vaude Kuno ohne Sitzpolster zum Überziehen. Mit kurzer Radlhose drunter reicht die hoffentlich für kürzere Ausfahrten bis zwei Stunden. So fett ist mein Sparschwein leider nicht, dass es für zwei Assos-Winterbüxn reicht. 

Spikes habe ich auch - macht bei tiefem Schnee auch echt Laune. Und ansonsten Langlaufen klassisch und Skating.


----------



## Wurzelmann (13. September 2010)

Und beim Einsatz einer Trinkblase nicht vergessen: Nach dem Trinken immer die Flüssigkeit aus dem Schlauch zurück in die Blase pusten, sonst gefriert sie im Schlauch.

Bei -20°C muss das Gesicht aber gut verpackt sein, da sonst durch den Windchill relativ schnell Efrierungen drohen können.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. September 2010)

Vorletzten Winter bin ich ab und zu geradelt... wenn es nicht _zu_ kalt und es trocken war. 

Letzten Winter bin ich nicht gefahren, Freunds Knie war kaputt und alleine konnte ich mich einfach nicht aufraffen. Da musste das Fitnessstudio herhalten.

Diesen Winter soll das aber anders werden: Knie löppt wieder, Klamotten sind alle vorhanden, und vor allem werde ich Anfang November pünktlich zum Winter mein neues Rad bekommen, das kann ich ja schlecht bis zum Frühling in die Ecke stellen


----------



## Veloce (13. September 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Rennrad wird höchstens in Winterschlaf geschickt bzw. wenn bock auf die Rolle gespannt. MTB wird weiter gefahren. Brauch noch ein paar warme Klamotten u.a eine wärmere Hose, welche wäre da empfehlenswert und bezahlbar. Was zieht ihr eigentlich jacken/trikotmäßig im Winter an?



Es gibt von Kallas ( Hausmarke von Raco ) eine lange Trägerhose ohne Polster mit komplettem Windstopper vorne . Preis liegt um die 80,- und sie hat ein hochgezogenes Oberteil .
Die ist einfach unschlagbar im Preis - Leistungs- Verhältnis .
Untendrunter dann eine Trägerhose mit Polster . Oben Kombination mit Funktionsunterhemd ( ohne Baumwolle !)  Langarmtrikot und Windstopperjacke Softshell ( Gore mit langem Rückenteil )  . Bei wärmeren Temperaturen anstelle der Softshelljacke nur ne Windstopperjacke.
Beim Schuhwerk gleich in gute Winterschuhe 2 Nummern größer ( Luftpolster ) investieren .


----------



## murmel04 (14. September 2010)

Whow,

danke schon mal, für die vielen Tipps. 

Hab einfach auch erstmal die Hoffnung, das es wieder ein normaler Winter wird, also nicht so viel Schnee und die Themperatur auch nicht so weit unten.

Leider hab ich nur ein Rad, also muss ich schaun wie ich das mit den Reifen mache.

Na ja, die Fahrerei wird sich dann eh auf Wochenende beschränken, denn bis ich nach Abends nach Hause komme ist es ja schon so dunkel, ok richtig hell wird es in der Zeit eh nie. Nicht das ich Angst im Dunkeln hab, aber fahren ist da sicherlich auch nicht so toll

Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (14. September 2010)

Ich gehe mit Skianzug auf die Piste - äh... Trails!


----------



## discordius (14. September 2010)

Was spricht gegen Fahren im Dunkeln? Wenn die Lampe was taugt, macht das richtig Spass. Gerade wenn es ohne Lampe absolut stockdunkel ist, ist es ein echtes Erlebnis die Trails abzufahren. Auch wenn man den Trail schon 100mal im Hellen gefahren ist, im Dunkeln ist es doch was anderes.


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. September 2010)

Das Fahren im Wald im Dunkeln oder auch in der Dämmerung ist schlicht inaktzeptabel, vor allem im Winter. Oder würde Dir gefallen, wenn eine Rotte Wildschweine oder eine Herde Rehe durch Dein Schlafzimmer stampfen? Lasst doch endlich die Tiere zu Ruhezeiten in ihrem Lebensraum in Ruhe! Wenn sicher ist, dass Deine Trails nicht durch Wildgebiet führen (erkennbar ist das an Futterstellen und Spurenlage), dann bittschön, viel Spaß. Aber einer Wildsau möchte ich schon tags nicht begegnen...


----------



## Wurzelmann (14. September 2010)

discordius schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen Fahren im Dunkeln? Wenn die Lampe was taugt, macht das richtig Spass. Gerade wenn es ohne Lampe absolut stockdunkel ist, ist es ein echtes Erlebnis die Trails abzufahren. Auch wenn man den Trail schon 100mal im Hellen gefahren ist, im Dunkeln ist es doch was anderes.



Da stimme ich voll zu. Vorallem erhöht der reflektierende Schnee die Helligkeit zusätzlich. 

Eine zweite Lampe als Redundanz zum Flutlicht wäre noch sehr zu empfehlen. Da tut es dann auch eine etwas günstigere wie die hier. Es ist nämlich nicht komisch, wenn einem mit Schwung auf dem Wurzeltrail plötzlich das Licht ausgeht.


----------



## Female (14. September 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich gehe mit Skianzug auf die Piste - äh... Trails!



Ich auch. Aber bei mir sinds wirklich Pisten.


----------



## murmel04 (14. September 2010)

Hey,

also wie gesagt es wird meine erste Saison, muss mich an das ganze herantasten.

Und zur "Nachtfahrt" muss ich sagen, mein Arbeitstag beginnt schon um 3.30 Uhr (Zeitung) im Winter je nach Wetterlage auch früher, also da bin ich schon ein paar Stunden im Dunkeln unterwegs. Daher kann ich mir vorstellen, dass ich dann am Abend nach meinem Hauptjob der um 17 Uhr endet keine große Lust mehr auf Dunkel und Nass-Kalt habe.

Aber mal schaun vielleicht wird ja nicht so schlimm oder ich hab dann richtig Bock drauf.

LG


----------



## scylla (14. September 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Das Fahren im Wald im Dunkeln oder auch in der Dämmerung ist schlicht inaktzeptabel, vor allem im Winter. Oder würde Dir gefallen, wenn eine Rotte Wildschweine oder eine Herde Rehe durch Dein Schlafzimmer stampfen? Lasst doch endlich die Tiere zu Ruhezeiten in ihrem Lebensraum in Ruhe! Wenn sicher ist, dass Deine Trails nicht durch Wildgebiet führen (erkennbar ist das an Futterstellen und Spurenlage), dann bittschön, viel Spaß. Aber einer Wildsau möchte ich schon tags nicht begegnen...



Dann müsstest du aber konsequenter Weise auch nachts alle Straßen durch Waldgebiete für Autofahrer sperren! Die machen ja nicht nur Licht, sondern dazu noch Lärm...
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Wildtiere durch ein paar einsame Mtb-ler bei Nacht mehr gestört werden als durch Horden von Spaziergänger bei Tag. Die Viecher, die nachts schlafen, haben sich dann irgendwo verkrochen und man bekommt sie eh nicht zu sehen, und die nachtaktiven Tiere schauen eben mal kurz verdutzt und laufen ein paar Schritte in den Wald zurück. Wäre doch bei Tag nicht anders...


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. September 2010)

Ich empfehle, mit einem Förster (nein, nicht mit einem dieser durchgeknallten Jäger!) in den Wald zu gehen und gut zuzuhören. Erkenntnisgewinn und Verhaltensänderung garantiert!  

Dazusagen muss ich, dass bei uns wirklich Wald ist, also nicht nur ein paar Bäume. Straßen durch Wälder? Entweder gibt es dort viel Wildschaden oder kein Wild (mehr).


----------

